# Suche Coop-Titel



## Blizzerich (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich damit im richtigen Topic gelandet bin, sonst bitte verschieben.
Ich zocke seit einiger Zeit mit einem Freund online Coop am PC. Zunächst war es Portal 2, derzeit Boderlands 2. Nachdem nun aber der letzte DLC von BL2 leider bald durchgezockt ist und damit das lange Warten auf den dritten Teil beginnt, brauchen wir etwas Neues.
Es gibt einige *Vorstellungen*:

Online Coop an zwei verschiedenen Rechnern
RPG-Elemente wären schön, aber nicht zwingend (Portal 2 hat ja auch keine). Wenn nicht, dann aber zumindest eine gute Story. Wenn gute Story und RPG ist es schon gekauft... 
Kein Hack'n'Slay à la Diablo III
BF3/MW3/etc. fallen nicht wirklich unter Coop mit ihren 6 Coop-Missionen. Es sollte schon ne gewisse Spielzeit aufkommen.
Ich habe die Forensuche schon angestrengt, hab aber nur ARPGs oder Splitscreen-Titel gefunden, was ja nicht das ist, wonach ich suche. Ich habe insgesamt so das Gefühl, dass es kaum gute Coop-Games gibt, sondern entweder gleich Massive-Multiplayer oder nur so ein lahmer Zusatz-Coop, den man sich hätte sparen können.
Ich freue mich schon auf eure Vorschläge


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (17. Juli 2013)

Schon mal Portal 2 Community Coop Karten ausprobiert ? Da kann noch einiges an Stunden drauf kommen.


----------



## Blizzerich (17. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen...  Stimmt, das wäre noch ne Idee. Wie lade ich die denn ins Spiel? Hab noch nie mit Mods, Maps etc. gearbeitet.

Dennoch sind natürlich weitere Vorschläge gern gesehen.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (17. Juli 2013)

Im Spiel einfach auf "Community Coop Karten" (so heißt der Punkt glaub ich, kann selber momentan nicht nach gucken) und dann einfach eine Map auswählen, das Spiel lädt die dann automatisch runter. Für Coop fällt mir jetzt noch Splinter Cell ein. Eventuell auch ein extrem gemoddetes Minecraft.


----------



## mds51 (17. Juli 2013)

Splinter Cell Conviction hat, soweit ich mich recht erinnere einen Coop-Part.


----------



## zicco93 (17. Juli 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Splinter Cell Conviction hat, soweit ich mich recht erinnere einen Coop-Part.


 Den man nicht benutzen kann, da die Server zu 90% offline sind 

Aber Splinter Cell, Saints Row 2+3 (bisschen GTA Style), falls es ein shooter sein darf Sniper Elite V2


----------



## N00bler (17. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar keine Langzeit-Lösung aber Cry of Fear kann man kostenlos auf Steam bekommen, und sich wunderbar mit nem Freund die Zeit für 2std vertreiben. 

PS: Horror Survival-Acton Game. 
Mit der allseits beliebten Goldsource Engine.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (17. Juli 2013)

Saints Row 3 ist gut, haben wir auch einige Stunden mit verbracht und so viel Schwachsinn gebaut. Eventuell HL2, Arma 2, DayZ, ...


----------



## Coldhardt (17. Juli 2013)

In Garrys Mod lassen sich gemeinsam auch viele lustige Stunden verbringen. Am besten sucht ihr euch dann aber am Anfang ein "Thema" aus, z.B Raumschiffe oder so, damit ihr nicht die ganze doof rumsteht


----------



## N00bler (17. Juli 2013)

Oder Evtl... auch Gta San Andreas im Multiplayer auf Stunt o.ä macht richtig Fun.


----------



## Jor-El (17. Juli 2013)

Hunted ist ganz witzig.


----------



## Nazzy (17. Juli 2013)

Borderlands 2 , eventuell Alarmstufe Rot 3


----------



## Kellerkind79 (17. Juli 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Hunted ist ganz witzig.



Von Hunted kann ich persönlich nur abraten. Habe es auf PS3 gezockt und es war einfach nur schlecht und langweilig.
Aber Portal 2 im Coop ist echt schon ein Leckerbissen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Geht ResidentEvil 5 über Online? weil das haben wir auf der Playstation im KoopModus gespielt.. weiß nicht ob das bei pc auch online geht


----------



## Craganmore (17. Juli 2013)

Cube World ist genau das richtige für euch ^^ Coop geht bis zu vier Leuten.
Welten sind Riesengroß, generieren sich immer anders ist halt Minecraft - Styl mit RPG Elementen, skillen, leveln, questen, reittiere usw.

EDIT: Trine 2 ist auchn geiles game, macht richtig Fun


----------



## imischek (17. Juli 2013)

Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Geht ResidentEvil 5 über Online? weil das haben wir auf der Playstation im KoopModus gespielt.. weiß nicht ob das bei pc auch online geht


ja geht 

und wenn einfach mal hirn abschalten willst + coop fun dann ist auch ss3 bfe eine option


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mir auch mal Borderlands 1 + 2 ansehen. Gibts mit Sicherheit auch noch mal im Steam Summersale für nen Appel und ein Ei.


----------



## belle (17. Juli 2013)

Blizzerich schrieb:


> Ich habe insgesamt so das Gefühl, dass es kaum gute Coop-Games gibt, sondern entweder gleich Massive-Multiplayer oder nur so ein lahmer Zusatz-Coop, den man sich hätte sparen können.


 Das Problem habe ich leider auch, deswegen zocken wir Borderlands 2 nochmal in den höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen, gegebenenfalls mit noch einem Charakter. Ich könnte dir da auch Saints Row 3 empfehlen, eines der wenigen Games, die von Anfang bis Ende Koop in der Story bieten. Für Rage gibt es auch einen Koop-DLC, ist aber leider nicht sehr groß... 

*@ Nazzy, Rolk*

Lest ihr euch überhaupt das Problem durch? Borderlands kennt er doch schon...


----------



## Craganmore (17. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr überhaupt den ersten Beitrag gelesen? Da steht :

"Ich zocke seit einiger Zeit mit einem Freund online Coop am PC. Zunächst war es Portal 2, derzeit Boderlands 2. Nachdem nun aber der letzte DLC von BL2 leider bald durchgezockt ist und damit das lange Warten auf den dritten Teil beginnt, brauchen wir etwas Neues."


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich kann noch Left4Dead 2 empfehlen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

ja left 4 dead 2, ist zwar keine story aber macht trotzdem spaß

was du nicht vergessen darfst ist Resident Evil 5.. beste Coop story finde ich


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt den ersten Beitrag gelesen? Da steht :
> 
> "Ich zocke seit einiger Zeit mit einem Freund online Coop am PC. Zunächst war es Portal 2, derzeit Boderlands 2. Nachdem nun aber der letzte DLC von BL2 leider bald durchgezockt ist und damit das lange Warten auf den dritten Teil beginnt, brauchen wir etwas Neues."


 
Ich kann lesen, aber das habe ich überlesen. 
Wie wärs mit diversen Strategietiteln? Vielleicht Dawn of War 2?


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2013)

Wenns auch kleinere Games sein dürften dann würd ich auch Castle Crashers noch mit reinwerfen. Echt witzig das Game  
Oder halt noch Killing Floor, das zock ich auch echt gern 
Payday ist auch n nettes Coop Game

Ich hab vor nicht allzulanger Zeit jedes erdenkliches Coop-Game mit nem Freund durchgesuchtet, aber jetzt fallen mir natürlich keine Namen mehr ein


----------



## Nazzy (17. Juli 2013)

war ja noch früh, passiert das mal


----------



## Blizzerich (17. Juli 2013)

Oha, es gibt also doch ein paar Titel mehr als ich dachte...  Saints Row the third hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, Resident Evil überlebt mein Herz wahrscheinlich nicht (konnte Alan Wake nicht spielen, bin zu schreckhaft  ). Cube World geht in Coop?  ich dachte left4dead geht nur zu viert. Irre ich mich da?
Einige Titel muss ich mir erstmal anschauen, weil ich keinen Plan habe, nur die Namen mal gehört. Aber was ist bitte SS3 bfe? Skisimulator - Bretter für die Ewigkeit? 
BL2 ist schon auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und ich will nicht noch einen Charakter durch alles durchziehen. Mag meine Sirene...


----------



## debalz (17. Juli 2013)

Falls dir das Genre zusagt probiers mal mit Dead Island - Riptide


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2013)

> Aber was ist bitte SS3 bfe?


Serious Sam 3 



> BL2 ist schon auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und ich will nicht noch einen Charakter durch alles durchziehen. Mag meine Sirene...


Wat ist mit BL1?


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juli 2013)

Spontan fällt mir noch far cry 3 ein. Oder COD world at war.
Auch die Rainbow Six sachen wie Vegas machen laune


----------



## Craganmore (17. Juli 2013)

Jaa, Cube world geht mit bis zu vier Spielern aufn Server.


----------



## Blizzerich (17. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Falls dir das Genre zusagt probiers mal mit Dead Island - Riptide


 Das ist mir dann doch etwas zu brutal.

Hab meinem Kollegen mal Vorschläge übermittelt. Mal schauen, was passiert.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (19. Juli 2013)

Monaco soll toll sein, habs aber nicht gespielt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. September 2013)

Saints Row 3 - am besten The Full Package. Macht Laune im coop


----------



## Revality (3. September 2013)

Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Von Hunted kann ich persönlich nur abraten. Habe es auf PS3 gezockt und es war einfach nur schlecht und langweilig.
> Aber Portal 2 im Coop ist echt schon ein Leckerbissen.


 
Also ich fand das Spiel super. Grafik ist so naja aber der Rest war toll. Es gab häufig stellen wo man sich Taktiken überlegen musste. Auch ist die Spielzeit recht hoch und Wiederspielwert ist durch die Verstecke auch vorhanden. Aber wie alles im Leben... Geschmackssache


----------



## MOD6699 (3. September 2013)

Was ist mit Payday?


----------



## Bambusbar (3. September 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Saints Row 3 - am besten The Full Package. Macht Laune im coop



Kann ich nur zustimmen. 
SR3 macht echt Laune


----------



## Coldhardt (3. September 2013)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen.
> SR3 macht echt Laune



Saints Row IV auch


----------



## Bambusbar (3. September 2013)

Noch nicht gezockt,  aber die Trailer sind schon geil


----------

